# New Fog DRL's installed



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

They look clean. Where exactly was the fitment issue?


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

with all the lil tabs that are around the outter edges of the black part. they just seemed off a few mm's and i had a **** of a time getting them to snap in. on the right side i could not get the middle one to work at all


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Every time I saw these units I thought that the LEDs looked to be facing towards the side instead of forward. But your front shots look good and they look bright. How do they look during the day?


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

of course if the sun is in ur face you will not see them. but they are very noticeable. at night with no other light on they will light the road. i would not recommend driving that way but they are bright. there are 5 led's in each light and they are 35 to 40 lm's each. and they do point straight ahead. they do look like they world look to the sides but they dont


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

If you could grab a night shot with those/headlamps + fogs all on, that would be awesome. I'd be interested to see the light show


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

ok here you go






just drl's







headlights and drl's







all on







up close all on


----------

